
Show HN: Lazysodium – Cryptography made effortless - terlacious
https://github.com/terl/lazysodium-java
======
terlacious
Lazysodium is a new Java and android library based on Libsodium that aims to
make cryptography more accessible to more developers.

We've made it easier to use modern and secure crypto so now there's no excuse
NOT to have some security in your Java and Android apps.

Hope you enjoy! Happy to answer any questions you may have.

PS: The Android version is available here:
[https://github.com/terl/lazysodium-
android](https://github.com/terl/lazysodium-android)

